# My own silly brag



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

Jackson learned "high-five" last night..took all of 10 minutes...same with "shake" a month or so ago...seriously...smartest dog I've ever owned..


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Way to go Jackson!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Not silly at all!!! Good boy Jackson!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Yay Jackson!


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

Of course now he wants to "high-five" everyone because he thinks he will get a cookie....


----------

